# Question Xaser III 1394 firewire issue



## bentut (Aug 22, 2008)

sorry if my question is way back 4 or 5 yrs issue ,I bought a thermaltake Xaser III midnight blue color V1000D with a glass or plastic side Please can you help me to determine if my case is affected the 1394 firewire issue? bec. I can't go or open the www.meltybrain.org thanks


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Neither can I, What is meltybrain anyhow? As for firewire issues, I havent heard of any with the Thermaltake Xazer 3.


----------

